# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Need help configuring Cura 2.3.1 for X-One

## Scott_M

Hello all
This is my first post on the forum and I am new to 3D printing. My first printer is The Qidi Tech X-One I just received last week. So far I am very impressed with its build quality and how easy it has been for a newb to get good results. I have extensive background in CNC machines of many types and own a CNC lathe and mill. I have been reading and writing Gcode for many years and am quite comfortable with it. While this may be my first printer it is not my first foray into cnc. With all that said on to the question at hand.

I do not think I am quite ready to spend the money for Simplify3D but do want some more options in a slicer. I have downloaded Cura 2.3.1 and it looks like it has the options I am looking for however I can not get it to run properly. It seems to be ignoring Z moves. I have attached a screenshot of both the stock Qidi software and Cura's setup pages on how I have it configured. I copied the start and end G code from Qidi to Cura.

Here is the start code with my comments in red next to the code comments

G21        ;metric values
G90        ;absolute positioning
M82        ;set extruder to absolute mode
M107       ;start with the fan off
G28 X0 Y0  ;move X/Y to min endstops             completes this fine
G28 Z0     ;move Z to min endstops                  completes this fine
G92 E0                  ;zero the extruded length
G1 F200 E3              ;extrude 3mm of feed stock    does this
G92 E0                  ;zero the extruded length again
G1 Z5                   ; move off bed                             Does this and it is the last Z move it makes
G1 F{travel_speed}
;Put printing message on LCD screen
M117 Printing...



here are the first few lines of a Cura program after the start header.

M117 ;Printing...
;LAYER_COUNT:89
;LAYER:0
M107
G1 F1500 E3           Does this
G0 F1800 X63.745 Y65.394 Z.2     Makes the X and Y rapid move but Z remains at the 5mm retract from the header code
;TYPE:SKIRT
G1 F1500 E0

And it will make no more Z moves.

Here are the first few lines from a Qidi generated file ( after header )

N15 M117 Printing...*47
N16 M107*18
N17 G0 F9000 X65.102 Y63.755 Z0.300*36
N18 G0 X65.120 Y64.100*18
N19 G1 F900 X65.102 Y63.755 E0.02585*13
N20 G1 X67.731 Y62.189 E0.25485*94
N21 G1 X70.137 Y60.883 E0.45972*91


I am unfamiliar with the asterisked numbers at the end of each line and I am not sure if that is the issue or not but none of the "G-Code Flavors" produce them.

Does anyone have any ideas ? Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Scott

----------


## Scott_M

In case anybody stumbles across this..
The problem was The line in the header     G1 F{Travel Speed}     apparently it was looking for that *number.

Took that line out of the header and it works fine.

Scott

----------


## maxcsmith

I want to know the settings details for the dual extruder. Makerware prints terrible supports that I can barely remove, repg is driving me insane, I am too broke to buy Simplify 3d.

----------


## thac0

Scott,

Can you post your final gcode for start and stop?  Thanks.

----------


## Scott_M

Hi thac0

Here is my start code

G21        ;metric values
G90        ;absolute positioning
M82        ;set extruder to absolute modem
107       ;start with the fan off
G28 X0 Y0  ;move X/Y to min endstops
G28 Z0     ;move Z to min endstops
G92 E0                  ;zero the extruded length
G1 F200 E1              ;extrude 1mm of feed stock
G92 E0                  ;zero the extruded length again
G1 Z5.0                   ; move off bed

And end code

G0
 G91  Z5.0 F 3000  ;switch to incremental and move 5mm away from job
G90      ;switch back to absolute
G1  F6000  X150.0 Y150.0 Z125.0    ; move back to max endstops and drop Z to 125mm



However I have been using "CraftWare"  as a slicer by Craft Unique and really like it. It has wonderful support options.

Good luck and have fun

Scott

----------

